# Overnight at the Spur?



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Is anybody going to be doing an overnighter at the Spur? Friday-Saturday (buddy system :thumbup safety in numbers.
Also, what is the water color at the Spur? 
I will be heading out Friday early afternoon to hit the nipple then troll to the spur spend the night. Troll in the morning head back in.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds fun...wish I could go. Can't wait for the report.


----------



## dragginfly (Jun 16, 2014)

plan to be out there friday morning to afternoon on Lead dog
Give us a call will monitor 72


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

look iffy at best until well south of there...good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Docofthebay (Jul 16, 2012)

I was well south of the spur last Saturday, almost to the double nipple and it was still greenish blue
Found multiple football field size weed areas between there and the rigs. 
Blued up as I went west.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

We fished SE of the Spur last SAT, June 21. Water was very green until we hit our spot, which was consistent with our satellite report. Water near Spur was very green. 12 miles SE of the Spur, We found a decent line, with scattered grass and several islands. We had a small Blue that was bill wrapped on for about 10 mins, caught a dozen school Dolphin and 2 decent ones. To me, 75 miles is a long way to go, just to get to bluewater. Hopefully, it will push in closer!

Good luck and Tight Lines


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

I talked to my neighbor who fished the spur today. He said it was dirty green at the spur. He still hooked up on a good wahoo, but lost him. good luck.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reports. I'll check back in one more time before we go out. I will post my findings when I get back.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

WhyMe said:


> Thanks for the reports. I'll check back in one more time before we go out. I will post my findings when I get back.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


That neighbor would be me Mark :laughing:. 

Dirty Green. Unless you are SOUTH of the Spur, the cleaner water is around the Nipple. I have Hiltons too but I can only report what we saw.

If Bluewater is what you want, You are looking at a minimum of 80 nautical miles out out. More like 100.


----------

